# This month in Nature - Protein discovery



## Completely Bonkers (Dec 26, 2009)

Interesting discovery in behaviour of anti-cancer protein. More info in Nature magazine, but summary here: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/8426412.stm

I found it really interesting... hope it will lead to accelerating cures/remedies/decelerators of cancer.


----------

